# Pre Christmas checkup



## grainger (Dec 19, 2017)

hey all... so went for my latest checkup today... all in all they were happy.

I’ve put weight on (2lb in 3 weeks - surprise surprise with a baby growing inside me) but they didn’t bring it up so I’m taking that as a good sign.
Blood pressure 110/64
One minor adjustment to bolus made... 

And the best bit...

As long as I keep in email contact with the team over the next few weeks I don’t have to go back until the 16th Jan! Whoop whoop! 

Roll on Christmas - I’ve rewarded myself with kfc and Thornton’s chocolates (just don’t tell the diabetes team!)


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2017)

Excellent! Hope you can have a more relaxing Christmas now. ( well, as relaxing as it gets with an excited small person around the place)


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 19, 2017)

Great news! I hope you all have a lovely Christmas, including chocolate and French Fries crisps (I like the red ones lol!)


----------



## stephknits (Dec 19, 2017)

Really pleased for you and hope you have a lovely relaxing Christmas x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2017)

grainger said:


> Thornton’s chocolates


Excellent news!  I hope they're not Thornton's infamous 'diabetic' chocolates, like in their feared Easter eggs!


----------



## grainger (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks all. Time to chill


----------



## New-journey (Dec 20, 2017)

grainger said:


> hey all... so went for my latest checkup today... all in all they were happy.
> 
> I’ve put weight on (2lb in 3 weeks - surprise surprise with a baby growing inside me) but they didn’t bring it up so I’m taking that as a good sign.
> Blood pressure 110/64
> ...


Brilliant news! And a whole month with no visits, wonderful!


----------



## Cleo (Dec 20, 2017)

That's great news grainger !!! So pleased for you ! And enjoy KFC and the chocolates  xx


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 20, 2017)

This is excellent news Grainger.
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 30, 2017)

Great news! Hope you had a good Christmas! Heard to 2018 and all the fun that holds for you xx


----------

